# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Listed as a Paradox Super Enchi, but looking for second opinions.

## Gravewolf13

Picked this little dude up yesterday. Not that I don't think he is what he is, but his markings seem really light to be *just* super enchi.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Danger noodles

Im the furthest from an expert on morphs but has to have more than just Enchi

- - - Updated - - -

Beautiful noodle either way!!

----------

_Sonny1318_ (10-28-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

The head pattern nor the coloration say Super Enchi to me I see more of a Banana Enchi Mojave of course knowing the pairing would help with thousands of Mutation out there which several looking a like and not having produced the animal it's a guess.

That is why buying from a reputable breeder is important, I would contact the person is selling this snake and see what they say the pairing was.

----------


## Gravewolf13

I'm working on that right now actually. I thought to ask what he was feeding on and all that, but didn't know to question his lineage until we got home and did some research and realized he doesn't look like his description.

I feel a little dumb for it, but I think we were just super focused on fighting the crowd at the reptile show to nab the only Paradox I've ever seen there!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Moose84

The super enchi might all but eliminate the keyholes from the mojave.. I see quite a few keyholes... The lighter color throws me a little bit but its a baby.. My guess is the pairing will be something like: enchi/mojave/banana x enchi or mojave... I'd be anxious to hear when you find out..

** maybe butter instead of banana?**

----------


## Gravewolf13

Breeder just got back to me. The mother was just a simple Enchi. The father on the other hand, wow. He said it was an Orange Dream Pastel Yellowbelly Enchi. Quite a mouthful.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Moose84

> Breeder just got back to me. The mother was just a simple Enchi. The father on the other hand, wow. He said it was an Orange Dream Pastel Yellowbelly Enchi. Quite a mouthful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lots of incomplete dominants in dad.  Not uncommon to get a gene packed male and let him go to town with a bunch of females.. Good looking snake though.. Be interesting to prove him out... I don't know enough about paradox to know if it's messing with the overall pigmentation of the specific gene/group of genes.. I do know that single gene OD, pastels, YB's and enchis aren't that color.. Have fun!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Breeder just got back to me. The mother was just a simple Enchi. The father on the other hand, wow. He said it was an Orange Dream Pastel Yellowbelly Enchi. Quite a mouthful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Obviously that pairing would not produce that snake, there is Banana in that snake which means a few things, first he might be dealing with retain sperm, second he cannot identify simple mutations (Super Enchi do not look anything like this) or third the picture is something it took of the internet and it's not even is.

----------

_Moose84_ (10-28-2019)

----------


## Moose84

> Obviously that pairing would not produce that snake, there is Banana in that snake which means a few things, first he might be dealing with retain sperm, second he cannot identify simple mutations (Super Enchi do not look anything like this) or third the picture is something it took of the internet and it's not even is.


I couldn't see any way that was the pairing either... Not knowing a whole lot about paradoxes though I wasn't sure if the overall pigmentation could be affected. I didn't think about retained sperm and a dual sired clutch... I would imagine that is fairly rare. Iv'e never seen it happen.

----------


## Gravewolf13

I can't exactly vouch for his breeding, but the snake was healthy, mite free, and in good shape at least. I checked it over before purchasing. $300, but I feel like it was worth it for whatever this little guy is.

He could be mistaken about the pairing or lying about breeding it himself I suppose, but I don't have any reason to think otherwise. Might just be sloppy on his part.

As far as the snake itself, I took that picture and that's exactly what it looks like. I just don't know what he is, but he's a sweetheart and so easy-going.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Danger noodles

Dude if ur not breeding who cares! Is a really good looking paradox for a steal at $300 if u ask me. To many people that dont breed care about all the morphs.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (10-29-2019)

----------


## Moose84

> Dude if ur not breeding who cares! Is a really good looking paradox for a steal at $300 if u ask me. To many people that dont breed care about all the morphs.


exactly correct.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (10-29-2019)

----------


## Gravewolf13

Well, we were hoping to sometime in the future, but...

D: Now I'm not so sure! I'm sure he'd make cool babies, but now I don't know what they'd be.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Moose84

Put him with a normal female when he is of breeding size and see what happens.. Be like opening a birthday gift..

----------


## rufretic

Here's the thing, if you purchased as a pet, you got a great price on a beautiful animal so you should be happy with your purchase regardless what his genetics are.  But if you purchased with the intent to breed, it was unfortunately a very bad purchase no matter what the price.  Far to many people buy cheap animals and just throw them together and it doesn't work out well for anybody and it's not good for the market.  If you want to breed, start out with quality example animals of known genetics.  Even if the animal in question may be hard to ID 100%, as long as the parents are known and good quality, you will make good quality animals and you can get a more exact ID through breeding.  Using an animal that the ID is clearly wrong on and the parents are also incorrect, you're just setting yourself up for a lot more headaches down the road.

You have this guy now though, so I would just be happy to have got a good deal on a beautiful animal.  But plan to do your breeding project with animals that are from known quality animals.  The paradox is not a trait that is typically passed down anyway, so he is more of a looker than a breeder anyway.

----------

_Lord Sorril_ (10-28-2019),_Moose84_ (10-28-2019),_rlditmars_ (10-29-2019),_Sonny1318_ (10-29-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (10-28-2019)

----------


## Gravewolf13

We knew the paradox wouldn't get passed, but he's such a unique animal on his own. I agree that breeding him at this point would leave us with a bunch of unknown babies.

We've got a normal female that's supposed to be het albino and an axanthic female and they're both about ready to go. The only male ready is our bumblebee and I'm not doing spiders. We have a younger normal male as well.

I think my husband will just be excited that we'll probably just *have* to get some sort of banana male he wanted down the line instead.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Moose84

> We knew the paradox wouldn't get passed, but he's such a unique animal on his own. I agree that breeding him at this point would leave us with a bunch of unknown babies.
> 
> We've got a normal female that's supposed to be het albino and an axanthic female and they're both about ready to go. The only male ready is our bumblebee and I'm not doing spiders. We have a younger normal male as well.
> 
> I think my husband will just be excited that we'll probably just *have* to get some sort of banana male he wanted down the line instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Pairing him eventually with the double het female would work as he has no recessive traits that you know of.. Now if the female were to drop an axanthic or an albino you would really have a powerhouse little fella on your hands.. wishful thinking...

----------


## Gravewolf13

Now that I'm home, I thought ya'll would appreciate more close ups on some of this one's markings. I can't get over how pretty he is.

Even if we don't know what he is. XD

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

cincy (10-28-2019)

----------


## dr del

Gorgeous is what she is.  :Very Happy:

----------

